# Vr und Motion Sickness?



## Viking30k (4. März 2017)

Hi habe heute mal wieder VR gespielt ( Finde es noch so cool wie am ersten Tag) Und da viel mir das Motion Sickness ein. 

Wie schnell kann sowas auftreten und gibt es Menschen die absolut nicht darauf reagieren?

Ich meine ich habe schon alles durch RIGS auf PSVR fand ich echt genial.

Mir scheint es aber nichts auszumachen bekomme weder Kopfweh noch Übelkeit egal ob Teleport Moving oder eben mit Trackpad vom Vive Controller habe vorhin Titanik ausprobiert auch das machte mir nix^^ Obwohl das kleine Boot wackelte 

Das einzige wo ich das Gefühl habe ich würde fallen ist wenn ich im Stehen Achterbahn fahre oder auf einem Drachen fliege und Rollen mache oder zum Quatsch nen Looping mit dem Drachen fliege aber Übel wird mir auch hier nicht^^

Gibt es noch jemand der so gar nicht anfällig ist?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (5. März 2017)

Von Motion Sickness habe ich natürlich schon gelesen, bin aber auch nicht davon betroffen. Bei War Thunder (free to play) bin ich kurz mal in ein Flugzeug gestiegen und im Stehen fast das Gleichgewicht verloren. Im Sitzen geht es bestimmt, muss ich demnächst wieder mal probieren. 
Pavlov VR (bis 06.06 noch für 5.99 Euro  im Steam Sale) erlaubt die freie Fortbewegung mit den Analogsticks (oder wohl Touchpads bei Vive) und teils gar nicht mal so langsam. Habe ich auch keine Probleme, gerade 1,5 Stunden gespielt  . Einer der besten VR Multiplayer Shooter . Mischung aus Counterstrike und ähnlichen Spielen.
Tolles Waffenfeeling und Waffenauswahl. Benutzung der Waffen auch richtig real: Muniton am Körper (leeres Magazin aus Waffe ziehen - wegwerfen, neues Magazin aus Tasche holen und in Waffe stecken, durchladen)sowie auch Messer oder Granate. Man Respawn nach dem Ausscheiden sofort wieder, richtig gute und flüssige Aktion. Bots gibt es ebenfalls und verschiedene Spielmodi wie Teamdeathmatch, Capture the Flag oder klassische Mission. Absolut empfehlenswert, ein VR Multiplayer Shooter wie man ihn sich wünscht  . 

Future Gaming - bin mehr als begeistert. Und man ist richtig in Bewegung - nach E-Sport kommt VR-Sport, das ist doch ganz klar  . Hat den Zusatz "Sport" dann auch wirklich verdient.


----------



## enta (6. März 2017)

Also ich habe prinzipiell kein Problem damit, einmal habe ich jedoch extrem Motion Sickness bekommen und da war ich nicht ganz nüchtern 
Da habe ich mit einem Kumpel so 2 Stunden rumgespielt und wir haben beide mehr oder weniger Zeitgleich dieses Gefühl bekommen und ganz schnell abgelegt.
Hat dann gut ne Stunde bis zwei gedauert, bis dieses latente Übelkeits-Gefühl wieder verschwand.

Aber abgesehn davon hab ich es nicht.

Bin aber der Meinung, dass je nach Game und Bewegungen des Spielers fast jeder Motion Sickness bekommen "kann".


----------



## ChiefJohnson (7. März 2017)

Ein gutes Spiel für wenig Geld und perfekt um Motion Sickness zu testen: Doom 3 BFG mit VR Mod.
Wenn man hier Free Locomotion (d.h. mit dem Touchpad laufen) in höchster Laufgeschwindigkeit mit schnellen Richtungswechseln schafft, sollte man alles andere auch abhaben können. Das Spiel ist genial, eben weil man seitlich und rückwärts strafen kann, während man rumballert, eben so wie man Shooter vom Flatscreen gewohnt ist.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Vr und Motion Sickness? All Test - Mission: ISS ist ab sofort kostenlos* erhältlich.*

Doom 3 steht auch auf meiner "Einkaufsliste". Kostet allerdings auf Steam 20 Euro. Kann ich den* Doom3 BFG Edition Steam Key auch hier für 4,49 Euro *kaufen? Ist das legal und problemlos? Kenne mich da nicht so aus. 
Ist bestimmt in VR ein feines Game - was fürs Herz . Überhaupt sollten ältere Games *VR Ready* gemacht werden, wie auch der gute alte Serious Sam (geht sogar für fast 40 Euro jetzt wieder über die Theke) - ebenfalls full locomotion. 
Die Grafik spielt keine große Rolle, Immersion durch "Inside Game & Touch" ist viiieeeeel beeindruckender. Grafik aktueller 2D AAA Games ist mittlerweile fast fotorealistisch und trotzdem nur 2D sowie, zumindest für mich, recht angestaut. 

Heute Abend lade ich mir *Mission: ISS *herunter. *Kostenlos* (bzw. Oculus free) geht es *zur internationale Raumstation ISS* ins All - detailverliebte Umsetzung der NASA, der ESA und der kanadischen Weltraumbehörde CSA. Die Touch-Controller werden für Innen- sowie Außenmissionen auch unterstützt. Freue mich.
Und: Ein neuer Motion Sickness Test .

Vrodo: "_Wie bei einem echten Weltraumspaziergang ist die Bewegung im freien Raum  sehr ungewohnt. Mit den eigenen virtuellen Händen zieht und stößt man  sich wie ein Astronaut durch die ISS. Das ist intuitiv und authentisch,  aber löst nach einigen Minuten fast sicher VR-Übelkeit aus."

(Edit: Für Vive und Rift kommt mit “Home: A VR Spacewalk” eine ähnliche Experience auch noch im März)
_


----------



## ChiefJohnson (11. März 2017)

*AW: Vr und Motion Sickness? All Test - Mission: ISS ist ab sofort kostenlos* erhältlich.*

Ja, das ist das richtige Doom 3 (BFG ist wichtig). Habe es auch für 3-4€ gekauft. Kannst du gefahrlos da kaufen, auch wenn Keyseller (wohl zu recht) nicht den besten Ruf genießen, aber da wurde an anderer Stelle schon genug diskutiert.
Serious Sam VR The First Encounter habe ich auch, aber von der Motion Sickness ist Doom mit voller Laufgeschwindigkeit noch eine Nummer härter, also gut zum Testen. Ich finds problemlos, nur dass man sich manchmal gegen die Massenträgkeit lehnt, was natürlich doof ist, aber ein Kompliment an die Immersion.
ISS klingt gut, bin ein großer Fan von Kerbal Space Program, von daher haben Spiele die mit NASA und ESA entwickelt wurden schon mal einen Bonus.


----------



## KrHome (11. März 2017)

Motion Sickness wird begünstigt durch ein geringes Field of View - besonders kritisch im PC Bereich mit den typischen Sitzabständen von 40 bis 80cm zu einem 21 bis 27 Zoll 16:9 (!) Monitor sind FOVs unter 75 Grad. 90 Grad ist hier das Optimum. 100 Grad und mehr sorgen dann lediglich für mehr Übersicht, bringen aber schon einen unnatürlichen Fisheye Effekt mit sich.

Bei Konsolenspielen mit einem Abstand von 2 bis 3 Metern zu einem 16:9 Fernseher mit 40 bis 60 Zoll sind 55 bis 65 Grad üblich. Wird so ein Spiel ohne FOV Anpassung auf den PC portiert, kriege ich zuverlässig nach 15 Minuten Spielen Kopfschmerzen und kotze nach 30 Minuten meinen Bildschirm an.

Beim Thema VR ist neben dem FOV noch die Framerate entschiedend. 60 fps gelten als Untergrenze für angenehmes Spielen. Bei VR mit weniger als 60 fps wird aufgrund der gestiegenen Latenz und der Ruckler bei schnellen Bewegungen auch vielen Menschen schlecht.


----------



## Intel4770K94 (13. März 2017)

Hatte früher öfter Motion Sickness bei Half Life 2. Bei mir lags auch am FOV. Die Augen sieht einfach Erschütterungen bzw. auf und ab bewgungen beim gehen im game aber der Gleichgewichtssinn sagt was geht bei dir ab^^


----------



## Doenertaker (16. März 2017)

Habe leider sehr starke Motion Sickness, das ist auch der Grund warum VR für mich extrem schwierig wird, obwohl ich es für mich interessant fände.  Fast immer wenn ich ein neues Spiel anfange habe ich schon nach 30min Kopfweh/ein komisches Gefühl, weil die Steuerung anders ist. Ganz schlimm sind Cutscenes/Animationen, bei denen sich der Kopf aus der Egoperspektive bewegt, ich aber still dasitze. Hatte aber auch schon immer Probleme bei längeren Autofahrten, Bus und Boot sogar auch bei kürzeren Strecken.


----------



## CastorTolagi (17. März 2017)

Doenertaker schrieb:


> Hatte aber auch schon immer Probleme bei längeren Autofahrten, Bus und Boot sogar auch bei kürzeren Strecken.



Das ist leider genau das Problem.
Leute die im Auto lesen können oder jeden noch so unruhigen Seegang / Turbolenzen im Flugzeug mitmachen, die haben auch selten mit Motion Sickness zu kämpfen.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (17. März 2017)

Das heftigste was ich wohl gemacht habe, ist in Redout in einer Röhre Senkrecht zur Fahrtrichtung permanent Loopings zu fahren. So eine Röhre seht ihr hier bei 30 Sekunden: Redout E3 2016 Gameplay Trailer HD - YouTube
Dazu dann noch den Kopf vorwärts und rückwärts bewegen, seitlich schauen, alles kombinieren. Viel Input fürs Gehirn, jedoch ohne dass der Gleichgewichtssinn die gleichen Infos bekommt. Ohne Probleme Als Kind wurde mir auch im Auto schlecht, zum Glück sind die Zeiten vorbei^^


----------



## Prostore (7. April 2017)

Werde nur Motionsick, wenn ich über die Touchpads laufe.... dann wird mir richtig Übel


----------



## Pulverdings (7. April 2017)

Absolut keine Probleme hier mit den Sticks der Touch Controller zu laufen (oder zu Strafen). Bisher bin ich Motion Sickness immun in Spielen, unabhängig von der Fortbewegung.
Einzig bei einem 360° Achterbahn Video (von Youtube) merke ich etwas, aber kann ich trotzdem gut aushalten, einfach leicht auf dem Stuhl mitwippen und schon merke ich gar nichts mehr.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (8. April 2017)

Mit Touch oder Sticks und Full Locomotion spielen viele Leute z.B. Pavlov VR:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cCSjZYHQuAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie Counterstrike nur man ist wirklich im Spiel, geniales Erlebnis. 
Vielleicht langsam an Full Locomotion herantasten und sobald man Unwohlsein verspürt, sofort Pause machen. Wenn es einem dann wieder besser wird, erneut einsteigen. So hat sich schon der ein oder andere von Motion Sikness "geheilt".
Ich habe zum Glück  kein Problem mit Motion Sickness.


----------



## AdamJensen (27. April 2017)

Also bei mir kann Motion Sickness bei hektischen Passagen in Spielen sehr schnell auftreten. Bei manchen Spielen hingegen ist das kein Problem, wenn ich immer noch ein Gefühl von Sicherheit habe. Vor allem mit Kopfhörern ist es extrem schlimm bei mir.  Da kann es schnell passieren, dass ich vor lauter Schwindel auf die Nase falle.

Liebe Grüße von Adam


----------

